# Identifying Hickory trees



## Lorren68

Can someone provide me a link or a pic so I can identify a hickory tree for bow making please?


----------



## RBM

Try this. Its a Pignut Hickory but the leaves, bark, and  (outer) nuts of all hickories are about the same.

http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=CAGL8

Look through the database by typing in the search box the common name hickory which will give you the different kinds and geographical location to look at.

http://plants.usda.gov/java/nameSearch?keywordquery=hickory&mode=comname&submit.x=17&submit.y=9


----------



## Lorren68

Thanks for the link RBM


----------



## RBM

Identifying kinds of hickories is hard because they look alike. The way I know we have Scrub Hickories here is their location and the inside of the nut. Some uniqueness can be found by the process of elimination but I would suggest an easier way, take a sample (a limb and if possible nut) down to the county extension/agriculture office and let them ID it. You will probably have a harder time sorting through each one in the database and not all have photos (which I don't think will help much other than the inside of the nuts and its location). The database may only narrow it down. If you are only interested in identifying it as only a hickory, then that is pretty easy as it stands out and not much else looks like it. Best of luck.


----------



## Vernon Holt

Lorren68 said:


> "_*Can someone provide me a link or a pic so I can identify a hickory tree for bow making please"*_?


 
A simple approach to determine what is a hickory tree is to find an old time squirrel hunter and ask him to show you one.

To see a hickory will reveal far more to you than seeing a dozen links to the species.

All of the upland hickories are suitable for bow wood as long as they of suitable quality and of sufficient size.

In contrast to the upland hickories, there is a bottomland hickory which grows along major streams and rivers in GA. It is called Bitternut Hickory and in some localities called Water Hickory. The wood of this tree is brittle and in general is unsuitable for bow wood.
In summary, stay out of floodplains in your search for a tree.

There are several of the upland hickories which are suitable for your use: Mockernut, Pignut, Red Hickory, Shagbark. The main problem will be finding an individual tree that meets your expectations.


----------



## RBM

Vernon Holt said:
			
		

> To see a hickory will reveal far more to you than seeing a dozen links to the species.



Yes indeed. That was the point I was trying to make. Thanks. The Scrub Hickory that we have here likes to grow in dry sandy areas and I am very sure it is not brittle. I have used the seasoned wood of it for spring snares before and am planning to used it for bow staves this winter. I did not know about the differences in flexibility between the hickories (upland and bottomland) until you brought it up though because I am only "familiar" with the one kind we have here even though I have seen other kinds elsewhere. Thanks.


----------



## tad1

Go find you some hardwood trees with beautiful gold orange leaves right now and it's most likely a hickory tree.


----------



## westcobbdog

right now the Hickories are a beautiful yellow color. pignut hickory has a nut thats rather small and sorta pear shaped.


----------



## chehawknapper

*Hickory*

Take the time to learn a little botany and you will not regret it. Hickories have odd pinnately compound leaves. Pecans are a type of hickory. The leaves are arranged alternately on the branch. Ash also has odd pinnately compound leaves but they are arranged opposite on the branch.


----------



## tad1

Oh yeah and hickory sure smells good on the smoker too!  Mine are a stunning gold yellow now!


----------



## jcdona

Shagbark looks like a whiteoak. Pignut has a thin husk on the nut and mockernut is thick husked.  Just a quick ID.


----------

